# Manual transaxle oil type for 03 1.8T Jetta



## JoePoonani (Aug 24, 2008)

What type of gear oil does VW recommend for the manual trannies? I just bought an 03 Jetta Wolfsburg 1.8T and the car didn't come with an Owner's manual. TIA


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Manual transaxle oil type for 03 1.8T Jetta (JoePoonani)*

A lot of guys are using Red Line gear lube in their cars, some including me are using Amsoil, there is also pentosin available witch is OEM oil, I believe.
I personally was looking at Lubro Moly, I think Im gonna go with that oil pretty soon.


----------



## JoePoonani (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Manual transaxle oil type for 03 1.8T Jetta (rajvosa71000)*

What viscosity am I looking for?


_Modified by JoePoonani at 9:21 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Manual transaxle oil type for 03 1.8T Jetta (JoePoonani)*

You want a GL-4 Rated 75W-90, DO NOT USE GL-5 rated transmission gear oil it will eat your synchros


----------



## JoePoonani (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Manual transaxle oil type for 03 1.8T Jetta (Tom16v)*

Sweet! Thanks


----------



## JoePoonani (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Manual transaxle oil type for 03 1.8T Jetta (JoePoonani)*

NVM, just......nvm










_Modified by JoePoonani at 8:32 AM 10-25-2008_


----------

